# Springtail food



## aplatowski (May 6, 2004)

My springtail cultures are always marginal...never get really heavy growths. What do you all use as food? I've been using fish flake food and, occasionally, yeast. Looking for the secret recipe.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Food forum.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Arklier said:


> Food forum.


Arklier, topic nazi 

You come back to this topic, one year!

But to answer your question, take a look at the recent springtail thread in the food section, i believe this was covered.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

That's me. :wink: 

Seriously though, I'd rather see all these threads concentrated in one area, so we don't get people asking the same questions in different forums. Especially when there are several threads going on answering the question in the correct forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

*springtail food*

i feed mine special colombella food from germany supplemented with engevita nutritional yeast flakes and white rice. they devour rapidly both of these to the exclusion of rice. they never touch it but there are some other tiny mite like creatures in my culture that dont do any harm which often congregate on the rice.


----------

